# 2 bully stick, new food and a peanut butter and cream cheese kong



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

poor charlie was bad diarrhea for about a week and haft now. Today I'm going to try the 24 fast, I was think about doing it today, Saturday and Sunday. If not better by Monday, I'm going to take him to the Vet. Is there anything else I can try.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm a bit confused sorry. 

He ate all of this a week ago? How old? Did you gradually transition him to the new food? Usually recommended 7-10 days to transition off old food.


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

opps....sorry about that. About a week and half ago, he ate 2 bully stick whole. There was about an inch and half left and down it went. And his poop was a little wet and loose. Wednesday of last week I add puppy food for large breeds. I'm doing half new, half old. This time the poop got wetter and loose. Then on last sunday he had a peanut butter and cream cheese filled kong. Since then, he has had diarrhea. I'm not sure what did it, so I'm trying to start over. And we added new treats.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would make him some boiled chicken and rice, add a teaspoon of canned pumpkin to his first meal. Make sure you don't use the canned pumpkin pie filling. Feed small amounts and see how his stomach handles it. Once his stools return to normal, start adding his puppy food to the chicken and rice.


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

I gave him an egg and some rice this morning. It still came out runny. It's funny he is playing and running around like nothing is wrong.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

No egg. Rice, pumpkin, sweet potato. No new treats.

If not better in a few days I would take to vet for a fecal sample.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Half and half is too quick of a transition. I would do boiled chicken and rice and then slowly transition onto the food again. So for one day all chicken and rice then add in 15 grams food while taking out 15 grams of the chicken and rice in each meal until u are where u are on just food. 

Don't deviate from this as u will go back to the splats if u go onto the food too quick.


----------

